# Black Palmed Monitor



## Lost_in_the_Jungle (Aug 20, 2006)

I am wanting to know if anyone breeds Black Palm monitors 

and how much they cost, 

and also some basic info on keeping them


----------



## Lost_in_the_Jungle (Aug 20, 2006)

Varanus gelbopalma


----------



## Lost_in_the_Jungle (Aug 20, 2006)

have people heard of them :?:


----------



## hugsta (Aug 20, 2006)

VAranus glebopalma, about as common as glauerti. They are fairly rare in captivity.


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 20, 2006)

Sorry couldnt help myself


----------



## Lost_in_the_Jungle (Aug 20, 2006)

So no one has them


----------



## rexs1 (Aug 20, 2006)

they where in captivity about ten - twelve years ago.


Who nows what happened to them.

nick


----------



## Lost_in_the_Jungle (Aug 20, 2006)

so when you say they were in captivity were they common or easy to get


----------



## Lost_in_the_Jungle (Aug 20, 2006)

here is a pic of one i got of the internet 

in case people did not know what i was going on about


----------



## rexs1 (Aug 20, 2006)

they were never common.....

childreni are common

... i only know of one person with some but chances are there are more
nick


----------



## imported_Varanus (Aug 20, 2006)

I remember there were a few for sale from Darwin a few years back (were on for around $1200 ? or there abouts) but I think there were no takers so they ended up at the Territory Wildlife Park in Darwin. Perhaps you could make some enquires there if your still interested??

I've heard they can be fairly flighty and require relatively large quarters with plenty of cover- similar to V. Tristis!

Hope this helps; I'd be interested to know how you get on.

Cheers,

Varanus.


----------



## Lost_in_the_Jungle (Aug 20, 2006)

thanks 

but do you have any directions towards territory wildlife park

do they have a website 

and i will let you know how i get on


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 20, 2006)

very unlikely to find any available in captivity, even glauerti have become more common lol...put it in with the same basket as pilbarensis and keithhornei


----------



## imported_Varanus (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm no expert, but I'd do a Google search for "Territory Wildlife Park"!

Someone there may be able to point you in the right direction? I believe Gavin Bedford (the fella with the Kim's in the latest Reptiles Aust. mag)) donated the animals to the Park!


----------



## NCHERPS (Aug 20, 2006)

I remember hearing from someone a while ago that Australia Zoo had some, don't know if they still do.


----------



## rexs1 (Aug 20, 2006)

I have sold a fair few snakes to staff at aussie zoo and they app. have a fair few good herps behind the scenes.

nick


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 20, 2006)

yeah but trying to get animals of steve would be like getting blood out of a stone lol


----------



## imported_Varanus (Aug 20, 2006)

I think it highly unlikely any reptile park would part with their animals BUT, they may know of someone who has/had them! 

Perhaps considering some Kimberley Rock Monitors ($2500 ea and available NOW) may be a suitable alternative if your dead keen on something different?

Cheers,

Varanus.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Aug 20, 2006)

Be good to see a few more Kim's in captivity before the Toads finish them off!!


----------



## Lost_in_the_Jungle (Aug 20, 2006)

i really only like the black palmed monitor 

but if i could breed them would anyone want to buy them


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Aug 20, 2006)

Glebos are definitly on the wishlist for me 

i remember seeinfg some on herp trader a while back getting sold as twilight monitors  

yer ide definitly buy some if you bred


----------



## Lost_in_the_Jungle (Aug 20, 2006)

i remember that ad but i took no notice of them 

but they were like 25 000 wornt they


----------

